# 59812 in the E/D setting??



## amervin (Dec 13, 2011)

I cannot find a CPT code for the following procedure done by our ED physician.  

A completely intact 12 week fetus was eased out of the cervical canal using ring forceps. A yolk sac was also removed at this point no placental tissue has come through.

any suggestions??  neither 59812 or 59820 seem to fit.


----------



## Sueedwards (Dec 15, 2011)

Not sure if either of those fit...they are surgically... let me look some more.


----------



## Sueedwards (Dec 15, 2011)

Look at 59409 and see what you think....


----------



## JudyW (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree with Susan, more info is needed on this one.


----------



## Sueedwards (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you have the time to look at the other code or to query the doctor?

thanks, Sue


----------



## ajs (Dec 19, 2011)

amervin said:


> I cannot find a CPT code for the following procedure done by our ED physician.
> 
> A completely intact 12 week fetus was eased out of the cervical canal using ring forceps. A yolk sac was also removed at this point no placental tissue has come through.
> 
> any suggestions??  neither 59812 or 59820 seem to fit.



Generally if the fetal tissue is already expelling and all they did was help it the rest of the way out of the cervical canal, that is all included in the E/M level of service.  Now if they went in and did a D&C to clear the uterus of placental tissue, then there would be a procedure code.


----------

